# has anyone ever made a freind on myspace?



## silentbutdeadly (May 28, 2005)

has anyone ever made a freind on myspace? like have u actually gone and hung out with someone on that? id like to know.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm not on myspace, but I have a friend who found her boyfriend on myspace so it's possible. I gather you have to sort through hundreds of idiots to find someone likable though, and I'm sure I couldn't handle that.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Yeah. His name is Tom


----------



## [insert_name_here] (May 26, 2006)

jchildr said:


> Yeah. His name is Tom


Oooh! That means you're in my extended network! :lol

But...err...that said, I did technically meet my ex-girlfriend on myspace...but it was more complicated than that...and initially work related...and things just kinda happened from there...hehe


----------



## Writer81 (Dec 19, 2005)

I met two girls on myspace that I went out with. I was never able to go from a few dates to being in a relationship with them though. I think it can be a good place to meet people though, I know I would have never met these girls otherwise. I want to meet more people through it but it can be hard to go from adding someone as a friend to actually meeting them in person. Most girls on there are weary of guys and its hard to show them you are not just another myspace loser trying to get in their pants.


----------



## stapledmustard (Nov 8, 2003)

Hahaha umm, this doesn't really count but there are people I've kinda known outside of myspace, added them to my friends, then gotten to know them better afterwards. One is in a band, ended up having him over to my house and whatnot. The other I sat at a table with in complete silence at a concert. Added him and we talk constantly on myspace now. Still haven't met up again but I'm sure we will soon. We end up at the same concerts all the time, just never end up at the same table :b


----------



## NewWorldOrder (Nov 19, 2004)

There's a girl who I have a crush on and want to meet on who is on myspace, who I added......... and she didn't add back. :no

Even if she did, I probably would never speak to her in person.


----------



## drummerboy (Jun 4, 2006)

I've never met anyone online. I'm always so afraid that the other person won't like me when they see me (or vice versa). For me, the same fears apply to being online and out in the real world, except that online I can converse a little more easily. But I'm still the same insecure guy when it comes right down to it.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

So far I just have co-workers I know and one's sister who rarely talks to me. I haven't really tried to get friends elsewhere on myspace yet.


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

I thought myspace might be a good place to meet people. The ratio of men:women in my area is only 2:1 while on Yahoo dating it is at least 5:1. 

The ratio may have been fine, but within my age range there was only a page or two of women that were interested in dating. Most of them described themselves as very outgoing, which made me immediately cross them off the list.

I did end up talking to one women named Colleen. She didn't post a picture, but in her profile she described herself as very shy. We exchanged quite a few emails, and the emails got longer as time went on. The emails stopped suddenly, and she didn't accept my friends request.

I gave up on myspace after that.


----------



## pittstonjoma (Nov 10, 2003)

The only people I hang out with are people I already knew pre-myspace. lol.


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

Yes! I have lots of friends on myspace that I've met in real life. It usually goes like this: I meet someone on myspace, we talk for a while, then we meet and hang out. Then their friends and I become friends, and we all add each other on myspace, lol. I've made lots of new friends this way. 

I should add though, that on certain days, my SA is almost non-existant (but only in certain circumstances)... so meeting people isn't quite as scary or as hard as it used to be. I wish I knew how to explain to all of you how that happened for me, because I know what you're going through.


----------



## MrShow (Nov 17, 2003)

I haven't met anybody from MySpace. I have a hard time just getting a girl to respond to email but the few that have responded back have been cool.


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

nope, i only accept people to my friend list that i meet elsewhere. most of the people that are on my list now i dont even communicate with.


----------



## Lostsoul (Nov 18, 2004)

I looked at myspace a few years ago. It seemed to filled with nothing but empty, shallow people. So I figured it was worthless. There is a life beyond oneself, but it seems most are doomed to be another cog in the wheel. 
I too am part of it but at least I have realization of the greater reality. BLAH, worthless psuedo intellectual rant!


----------



## SaPrAmPeBi (Jul 14, 2004)

I had my first date tonight with a guy I met on myspace!


----------



## powerman (Nov 12, 2003)

Well, this girl named Jin on my top 8 is pretty cool. But we haven't met or anything, but she seems like a person that would be easy to hang out with if she lived closer. So I guess I have made a friend but I haven't met anyone in person.


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

...


----------

